# `gypsy` tabs-----



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

how about a discussion about the pros and cons of using `gypsy tabs ` for attachment ?

i`m a relative newbie , and have only lately made some (4) slingshots with them .

for some reason i seem to shoot better , and have less band entanglement with them .

my imagination ??? what does everybody else think ? what do they do for you ? show us your method of using

tabs . couple pics of my humble cutting board shooters ( hayes seal sniper and mj `mini mojo shapes ) with tabs below just using bolts and washers ----thanks

frank


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Love Tabs!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Me too!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this inquiry about tabs comes up a lot. its just like anything else, a personal preference. i also use leather shoe strings for tabs. for me it just seems to shoot smoother and feels more accurate with them. heres a lil pic sample of how ive tabbed some (hope you dont mind me posting a pic as an example)-


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Metropolicity/metro grade has the science of tabs really dialed in. Both the why and the how. Hit him up, he's super cool.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

stinger said:


> Metropolicity/metro grade has the science of tabs really dialed in. Both the why and the how. Hit him up, he's super cool.


so true


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Imperial said:


> this inquiry about tabs comes up a lot. its just like anything else, a personal preference. i also use leather shoe strings for tabs. for me it just seems to shoot smoother and feels more accurate with them. heres a lil pic sample of how ive tabbed some (hope you dont mind me posting a pic as an example)-


 nice collection ----- think you get less fork hits with tabs ( might help on a pfs like you have done ) --more band life ?????


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

fsimpson said:


> nice collection ----- think you get less fork hits with tabs ( might help on a pfs like you have done ) --more band life ?????


whats a fork hit? band life, cant honestly tell you, but the middle slingshot with the off color tubes has had them for over a year, many, many, many shots have been taken. i also have a theory on tabs/tubes protectors being used on pfs slingshots, and that theory is that it raises the height of the fork tip to a certain degree, more noticeable when the tube protectors are really stiff (tube in tube). if you can raise the fork height high enough you dont need to do the lil "tweak/dip" of the ammo, just turn it sideways.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Colorful!

Cutting boards?

The way you have the tabs setup look like they will work just fine.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

stinger said:


> Metropolicity/metro grade has the science of tabs really dialed in. Both the why and the how. Hit him up, he's super cool.


I agree. I just got three shooters from him, two with tabs and one without. All fantastic frames!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't see any cons to the tabs and your cutting board SSs are nice! Slim, pocketable, ergo...what more??


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just about all my slings are using gypsy ties and shot OTT, My Chinese style slings are shot single tube and power tube high with end cuffed and under the power tube ... in effect OTT.

Like this photo from today :


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









All my wood slings use a gypsy tie and are shot OTT like this:









or like this:









I can say with 99 % certainty I will never shoot a sling that is not OTT. I have a few Shuttle Craft, but those are a bit different and not what we are talking about.

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

There a few things I love about tabs.

1. band alignment is nearly the same with every pull, after the leather stretches and settles.

2. I can use single tubes and attach them cleanly to a frame

3. virtually no band abrasion, so longer band life

4. very quiet release, even with theraband gold, the king of "SNAP!".

5. less band length eaten by up the tie off point on the frame

6. easy band change up (at least, the way I make and attach tabs to frames)

cons:

1. more challenging to make bandsets (band length, more ties)

2. matching leather tabs to ensure they stretch the same way

Other than that...I am quite sure I am going to be a tabbed shooter for life.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

thanks everyone ----much food for thought !!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I really like your washers


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

roirizla said:


> I really like your washers


u.s. copper pennies--they are cheaper than washers . use nickels , quarters etc for bigger -still cheaper than fender washers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think.it's because the band's don't stack I have a frog man type slingshot I made that has tabs on it that shoots some heavy ammo and rocks band's have been on there for over 4 years now.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I like tabs that can quick change looped/pseudo tapered tubes. I use aluminum binding post from Home Depot. Just undo the hardware slide the tabs off and replace the new tube set.


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

I was using tabs with my milbro running lurcher and had good results. At the time I had double straight cut tbg for 12mm lead.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

New dog old tricks said:


> I was using tabs with my milbro running lurcher and had good results. At the time I had double straight cut tbg for 12mm lead.


 whats `lurcher ` ?? is that out of a cast milbro ? - big bands -------- thanks frank


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

It's the classic milbro catapult but with two running lurchers stamped on the handle. And they are big bands but I don't really shoot small ones.


----------

